
The Tibetan meditation research of Herbert Benson - doener
https://aeon.co/videos/how-a-scientific-attempt-to-demystify-buddhist-meditation-yielded-astounding-results
======
gjm11
Fun fact: the researcher mentioned here, Herbert Benson, was also the leader
of a big study of intercessory prayer, which divided patients into (1) a
control group, (2) a group that were prayed for but weren't told that, and (3)
a group that were prayed for and _were_ told that; the only statistically
significant effect they found was that _knowing you are being prayed for_ is
apparently associated with worse outcomes.

~~~
jl2718
Sympathy is a social incentive to be unwell.

~~~
homonculus1
Or people resort to prayer when there's no other hope.

~~~
porthas
Yeah, I think that's what it is. "Sending our thoughts and prayers" lost its
actual impact and now it's associated with hopelessness.

~~~
eurasiantiger
Fostering a survivor mindset. It will make one expect hardships and ultimately
create them.

Don’t survive, thrive.

------
marc_io
“Meditation” is such an umbrella term that it is impossible to make general
statements about it without being too specific. Benson, for example, was
studying advanced techniques practiced in Tibet (such as the “tummo” technique
mentioned in the article), which are not common in the rest of the world.
“Meditation” research done in other contexts would probably yield some very
disparate results.

~~~
mettamage
Yep, vipassana/mindfulness, anapana, tonglen, tummo, metta (hey! My
favorite!), they're all quite different.

------
vadansky
The way I usually meditate is just sitting in a quiet place and trying not to
think, if a thought pops into my head I just let it float away. What are these
advanced meditation techniques for? Being able to raise your body temperature
doesn't seem that useful compared to having a clear mind?

~~~
schainks
Recommend you read this book to learn more: [https://www.amazon.com/Bones-
Master-Journey-Secret-Mongolia/...](https://www.amazon.com/Bones-Master-
Journey-Secret-Mongolia/dp/0553379089/)

------
kritiko
Anybody have any good links to any studies on Tummo? It's become very popular
with Wim Hof (or, I've seen his practice ascribed to Tummo techniques and it
does involve cold exposure). I'm curious particularly if there's negative
effects from the hypoxia component.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
The difference between Tummo and Wim Hof's method is just like between Zen and
corporate mindfulness. As for Tummo itself, it's not one method but a family
of different practices differing from one another on various points. Many of
these use very different breathing methods that Wim Hof is using. But the most
important difference is that the main point is completely missing. It's like,
I don't know, practicing calligraphy of Shakespeare's plays without
understanding a word in English.

------
hereme888
I wonder what the practical benefits of such an advanced level and type of
meditation are.

~~~
Fr33maan
Increase of vitality, imune system, consciousness which includes emotional
order, environment awareness and then an increased sensibility to the beauty
of nature. Deep feeling of being at the right place. Globally a very enjoyable
inner state. And more.

~~~
hereme888
Most people enjoy that from a healthy, balanced lifestyle that includes some
meditation. But spending most of your life focused on meditation doesn't seem
beneficial.

